# What do you have in your 10 gallon tank?



## gandyfamily2002 (Sep 8, 2012)

Just curious what kind of fish you have in your 10 gallon tank?


----------



## Miss Vicky (Jul 6, 2012)

10 neon tetras (plus 3 amano shrimp and some snails)


----------



## Sherry (Nov 22, 2011)

My 10g now is just used as a hospital or qt tank, I just tore down my other 10g tank, it did have 2 panda cory's + 2 fry, and 3 barbs in it. Now that I have my 45g and 55g tanks, I won't go back to small tanks. My hubby is looking for a 90g right now. I can't believe he is doing that, he finally caught the bug...LOL


----------



## gandyfamily2002 (Sep 8, 2012)

Miss Vicky said:


> 10 neon tetras (plus 3 amano shrimp and some snails)


Wow isn't that overstocked?

Look at this website : AqAdvisor - Intelligent Freshwater Tropical Fish Aquarium Stocking Calculator and Aquarium Tank/Filter Advisor


----------



## gandyfamily2002 (Sep 8, 2012)

Miss Vicky said:


> 10 neon tetras (plus 3 amano shrimp and some snails)


How many snail do you have? How big due neon tetras get? Are they colorful fish? I want something colorful.


----------



## Miss Vicky (Jul 6, 2012)

gandyfamily2002 said:


> Wow isn't that overstocked?
> 
> Look at this website : AqAdvisor - Intelligent Freshwater Tropical Fish Aquarium Stocking Calculator and Aquarium Tank/Filter Advisor


The tank was stocked with that many neons according to advice I received on these forums (to help curb aggression problems from one of the neons who was the lone survivor following an ich outbreak (which was the result of having bought poor quality Petco fish). 

According to AQ Advisor it's stocked at 87% with a filtration capacity of 115% and I need to do 24% weekly water changes. The tank is cycled, filtered and planted. My chosen livestock have a relatively low bioload and will not multiply (Amano shrimp and nerite snails both require saltwater to breed and neon tetra eggs require total darkness in order to develop). I do ~25% water changes each and every week. Test results are all good. All fish and inverts appear healthy. The fish are all active and show no discoloration or signs of illness. Given the neon's reputation for going belly up whenever things aren't quite right, I'd say I'm doing okay.



gandyfamily2002 said:


> How many snail do you have? How big due neon tetras get? Are they colorful fish? I want something colorful.


Two snails (though there may be some hitchhikers I haven't spotted yet). Neons are pretty colorful. They get like 1" long. 

If you get neons, be careful. They're very sensitive fish and have been way overbred. Many aquarists will buy twice as many neons as they actually intend to keep because they expect to lose 50% or so in the first few weeks. 

Also, if you choose to keep them you MUST cycle the tank first. They will not survive ammonia spikes. 

(Not my photo, but this is what neon tetras look like)


----------



## gandyfamily2002 (Sep 8, 2012)

Miss Vicky said:


> The tank was stocked with that many neons according to advice I received on these forums (to help curb aggression problems from one of the neons who was the lone survivor following an ich outbreak (which was the result of having bought poor quality Petco fish).
> 
> According to AQ Advisor it's stocked at 87% and I need to do 24% weekly water changes. The tank is cycled, filtered and planted. My chosen livestock have a relatively low bioload and will not multiply (Amano shrimp and nerite snails both require saltwater to breed and neon tetra eggs require total darkness in order to develop). I do ~25% water changes each and every week. Test results are all good. All fish and inverts appear healthy. The fish are all active and show no discoloration or signs of illness. Given the neon's reputation for going belly up whenever things aren't quite right, I'd say I'm doing okay.


That is awesome. I am new to this and still learning. You gave me an idea. Thanks. Can you put 5 neon tetras, 2 guppys, 3 Amano Shrimp nerite snails in a 10 gallon? I want a mixture but it is hard to figure out what to put in the tank.


----------



## Miss Vicky (Jul 6, 2012)

gandyfamily2002 said:


> That is awesome. I am new to this and still learning. You gave me an idea. Thanks. Can you put 5 neon tetras, 2 guppys, 3 Amano Shrimp nerite snails in a 10 gallon? I want a mixture but it is hard to figure out what to put in the tank.


I think you're fine as far as bioload, but again you must cycle the tank first. Not only will neons not survive in a cycling tank, but the shrimp won't either (not sure about the snails). Read up on the nitrogen cycle. 

Personally I prefer to avoid any livebearers especially in a small tank because they'll get overcrowded all too quickly and it can be difficult to find new homes. Guppies are especially prolific breeders. If you get two males, they may fight. If you get two females, they will probably already be gravid (pregnant) when you buy them. If you get a male and a female, well... you know.


----------



## Hawk1018 (Apr 12, 2012)

I currently have two peacock gobies in my ten but will be moving them to my 55 in about a month.it is recommended for them to be in 15 gal but might be able to keep in a ten with good filtration and weekly PWCs. They are colorful as well.


----------



## jbrown5217 (Nov 9, 2011)

I have 6 neons in my 10 gallon bowfront. I also just ordered some blue velvet shrimp for the tank as well. I am actually looking for a 5 gallon tank in case the shrimp breed that I can put the babies in case they breed. 

Also I did a silent cycle with my neons and they are all doing fantastic, even if they are from petsmart (I don't have a large option of where I can buy my fish sadly).


----------



## Miss Vicky (Jul 6, 2012)

I just remembered something - 

I'm not really experienced with this, but I do recall reading a post from a member here saying that one of her amano shrimp was attacked by a guppy, so they may not be compatible. My neons ignore the amanos. 

Also, I forgot to mention that both nerite snails and amano shrimp are known to be able to climb out of aquariums, so make sure your tank is properly covered (including any holes in the hood for filters, heaters, etc. power cords make for convenient ladders out of the tank). I modified my hood by attaching pieces of plastic canvas (normally used for needlepoint) to cover the openings.


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

I have one male guppy and some pond and Malaysian trumpet snails


----------



## ImBrovvn (Oct 10, 2012)

I want a 10 gallon now lol. I just got my 30 gallon though. Lol
ics:


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

I have a betta macrostoma in QT in one, a group of gilberti sunfish in one, a pr of bettas in one, and a single male betta in one.


----------



## jbrown5217 (Nov 9, 2011)

Got some cherry barbs for my other 10. Had three and one disappeared I couldn't find a body or anything it was strange.


----------



## dregan29 (Oct 3, 2012)

One has a betta and is in the process of becoming a planted tank. One has a lone african cichlid, it ate the tail off the other before I could rescue it and the last one has 2 small african cichlids, whom get along. Both cichlid tanks have plastic decor.


----------



## Conrad283 (Nov 2, 2012)

I have a 15 gallon tank, but I have:

6 pristilla tetra's
3 peppered cory catfish
1 betta
2 black mollies


----------



## lonedove55 (Jan 25, 2012)

Currently there are 8 zebra danios, 1 longfin zebra danio and 1 bumblebee catfish (that I rarely ever see, lol) several nerite snails and way too many pond snails. I was using the tank for quarantine strictly for new purchases, but haven't been able to move any of the fish over to other tanks yet. I may eventually use it for a grow out tank of plants in the future.


----------



## Hawk1018 (Apr 12, 2012)

10 Blue pearl Shrimp and 2 nerite snails currently reside in my 10 gallon.


----------



## sweetdest (Nov 9, 2012)

a koi angelfish, a bloodfin tetra, a baby swordtail & a algae eater


----------



## ArtyG (Jun 29, 2011)

I have a female Nannacara aureocephalis and her brood of thirty or so fry. She is a delightful, caring mother.


----------



## z1200 (Jan 26, 2012)

My Guppy strain I'm working on developing, a big bunch of Java moss, and a large brood of trapdoor snail babies to control algae.


----------

